# freeware changement d'icones sous osX.3.2?



## yvos (14 Février 2004)

connaissez vous un freeware pour customiser les icones?


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Février 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> connaissez vous un freeware pour customiser les icones?


Si c'est pour modifier les icônes du système, utilise CandyBar.

Si c'est modifier une icône d'un dossier ou d'une application, etc tu copies l'icône ou l'image que tu veux, tu sélectionne l'élément en question et tu fais "lire les informations " (Cmd-I). Ensuite tu sélectionne son icône (en haut à gauche dans la fenêtre) et tu fais "Coller" (Cmd-V). Tu peux aussi utiliser FinderIcon CM qui fait la chose plus simplement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour créer ou modifier toi-même une icône, utilise Iconographer.

Il existe aussi un logiciel, PixaDex, qui se veut le iPhoto de l'icône (permet de classer les icônes en collection).

Tant qu'à faire, pour trouver des icônes, tu as Xicons, The Icon Factory et d'autres moins importants comme ResExcellence (qui est par contre indispensable dans d'autres domaines) ou des sites de graphistes tels que celui d'Hein Mevissen ou Rad e8. Pour les icônes français, tu as le site de Niconemo,  Cocoricones.


----------



## marcomarco (14 Février 2004)

pour les stocker il y a aussi asticônes .....


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2004)

marcomarco a dit:
			
		

> pour les stocker il y a aussi asticônes .....


En fait Asticones ça te permet de naviguer les icônes que t'as, et de changer proprement l'icone d'un fichier ou d'un dossier.
Et c'est freeware, pas comme pixadex.
Et "le iPhoto de l'icône" c'est moi qui ai inventé l'expression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NA !
(Même si ils la méritent mieux _pour le moment_)


----------



## myckmack (14 Février 2004)

Il y a aussi  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/crazy.gif[/img]=macosx]Viou qui te permet d'intégrer l'icone d'une application dans l'icone d'un dossier.


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Février 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi  Viou qui te permet d'intégrer l'icone d'une application dans l'icone d'un dossier.


Pour ça il y a aussi FolderIconX


----------



## myckmack (14 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça il y a aussi FolderIconX


Je l'utilisais avant, quand il était gratuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Lorsqu'il est devenu payant (15 $ quand-même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je suis passé à Viou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (14 Février 2004)

Quand je télécharge une icône sur xicons, elle prend immédiatement la place de l'icône de tous les dossiers de mon ordi ?? Comment ça se passe ? Et il faut un logiciel spécial pour les utiliser ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (14 Février 2004)

Ne vous énervez pas contre ma bêtise, j'ai finalement trouvé moi-même : le mieux semble d'avoir asticônes pour ordonner toutes les icônes !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (14 Février 2004)

les icônes de Xicones, c'est pour changer l'allure des dossiers ?


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Février 2004)

L'icône que tu veux


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (15 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> L'icône que tu veux



Comprends pas...
Et, par exemple, les drapeaux, ça se superpose à l'icône des dossiers, ou bien les dossiers deviennent juste des drapeaux ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (15 Février 2004)

J'ai téléchargé asticônes et les drapeaux...  Mais il n'y a pas d'aperçu dans Asticônes pour ces icônes !


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas...
> Et, par exemple, les drapeaux, ça se superpose à l'icône des dossiers, ou bien les dossiers deviennent juste des drapeaux ?



Quand tu changes une icone, tu changes toute l'icône. Donc c'est bien le drapeau qui remplace l'icone du dossier (t'as qu'à essayer au lieu de poser des questions, tu verras bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Pour créer des icônes de dossier avec des drapeaux utilise effectivement Viou ou FolderIconX ou CanCombineIcon (essaie les pour voir ce qui te plait, et fais attention aux tarifs).



			
				Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> J'ai téléchargé asticônes et les drapeaux...  Mais il n'y a pas d'aperçu dans Asticônes pour ces icônes !


Si c'est les mêmes que moi (et que tu utilises Asticones selon les instructions de la documentation que je n'ai toujours pas écrite - hum), ils sont dans des sous dossiers, il faut donc cliquer sur la petite flêche à gauche du dossier des drapeaux pour voir les sous dossiers en question.
Sinon c'est ptet un bug, ils viennent d'où tes drapeaux ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (15 Février 2004)

désolé, j'ai parlé trop vite, tout marche bien, à part moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! c'est génial de changer les icônes !!
et CanCombineIcon, où c'est ?? Est-ce gratuit ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (15 Février 2004)

Autre question : si on change l'icône d'une appli et qu'on la lance, elle apparaît dans le dock sous sa nouvelle forme ou sa forme habituelle ?


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Février 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Autre question : si on change l'icône d'une appli et qu'on la lance, elle apparaît dans le dock sous sa nouvelle forme ou sa forme habituelle ?


Oui, sous sa nouvelle forme mais tu pouvais tester par toi-même


----------



## Niconemo (16 Février 2004)

à noter, pour les iApps, par exemple, qu'à chaque MàJ, il faut recoller l'icône car l'ancienne application est remplacée par la nouvelle.


----------



## Niconemo (16 Février 2004)

En attendant que mon site ne rouvre (ce n'est peut-être pas tout à fait à jour... à vous de vérifier)
Remarque : ":xfr:" signifie pas de version en français

*Éditeurs d'icônes*

*Iconographer * :fr: Prix: 15 $
Éditeur : Mscape
Éditeur complet d'icônes (tous formats Mac et PC). Autonome mais aussi prévu pour échanger avec photoshop. C'est mon éditeur privilégié et c'est en français !

*Icon Machine * :xfr: Prix: 25 $
Éditeur : UncommonPlace
Un autre éditeur d'icônes Mac OS X, mais nettement plus cher qu'Iconographer bien qu'encore très abordable. Je ne l'ai pas testé.

*Icon Brush * :xfr: Prix: 15 $
Éditeur : Wireframe Software
Encore un éditeur d'icônes Mac OS X, dans la même gamme de prix qu'Iconographer mais uniquement en anglais. Je ne l'ai pas testé.

*Iconeer* :xfr: Prix: 30 $
Éditeur : Ancodia
Un de plus, encore plus cher et en anglais. Je ne l'ai pas testé. Apparemment, ils ont pris le contrepied d'Iconographer en rassemblant tout dans une fenêtre unique.


*Combineurs d'icônes*

*Can Combine Icons * :fr: Prix: 10 $
Éditeur : Infinity to the Power of Infinity
Utilitaire permettant de combiner deux icônes pour créer, par exemple des dossiers personnalisés. Version française ici

*Folder Icon X * :fr: Prix: 14 $
Éditeur : Naratt
Autre utilitaire permettant de combiner deux icônes pour créer, par exemple des dossiers personnalisés. 

*Viou* :fr: Prix: un e-mail 
Éditeur : D. Launay
Idem mais gratuit. Remarque c'est un logiciel francais mais qu'on ne trouve qu'en anglais !


*Convertisseurs d'icônes*

*Icon2ico * :xfr: Prix: Donation libre
Éditeur : Infinity-to-the-Power-of-Infinity
Petit utilitaire qui convertit une icône Mac OS X en icône Win XP.

*Icon2icns * :xfr: Prix: Donation libre
Éditeur : Infinity-to-the-Power-of-Infinity
Petit utilitaire qui convertit une icône Mac OS X en ficher icône Mac OS X Icns.

*Pic2Icon* :xfr: Prix: Donation libre
Éditeur : Sugar Cube
Ce n'est pas tout à fait un convertisseur. En fait cet utilitaire sert à créer des icônes personnalisées de haute qualité pour les fichiers graphiques (traitement par lot...).


----------



## takamaka (16 Février 2004)

désolé, mix the pix c'est fermé !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (17 Février 2004)

j'ai téléchargé CanCombineIcons, mais dès que je veux lancer l'application, le dock commence à lui faire une petite place, mais finalement, rien ne se passe ! à l'aide !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (17 Février 2004)

Après redémarrage, même problème : pas moyen d'utiliser CanCombineIcons...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et Viou, il ne permet que de  faire prendre au dossier l'icône de l'appli qu'il contient, ou aussi du document  ?

merci de vos réponses


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Février 2004)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> désolé, mix the pix c'est fermé !


Oui mais c'est temporaire alors je l'ai mis quand-même (tout comme cocoricones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) car j'ai mis un lien en même temps vers ce sujet dans la FAQ.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (17 Février 2004)

c'est vraiment de l'arnaque ce CCI !!


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (17 Février 2004)

siouplait, comment ça marche CanCombineIcon ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (18 Février 2004)

Et si je le retéléchargeais ?


----------



## Niconemo (18 Février 2004)

Magnus, si je peux me permettre, je trouve que tu comptes trop sur les autres... Tu innondes ton propre thread de demi-questions... Il y a plusieurs softs avec des fonctions similiaires. Télécharges-les tous, essaye-les tous et si il y a un problème au final (par rapport à ce que tu voulais faire), reviens poser une question complète. 

De mon côté, je regarde si j'ai le même pb avec CCI

#Edit : Je viens de tester Can Combine Icon, il fonctionne très bien chez moi (X.3). C'est un excellent logiciel (il ne lui manquerait qu'un option de déformation (perspective).


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (18 Février 2004)

Compris, j'arrête de vous embêter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
mais j'ai téléchargé la version anglaise de CanCombine Icons, et elle marche, tandis que ma version française(venant de MacVF) ne s'ouvrait même pas !!


----------



## Niconemo (18 Février 2004)

OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 signale-leur pour qu'ils puissent le prendre en compte.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Février 2004)

Ah, finalement, grâce au Webmestre de Mac VF, j'ai réussi à le faire fonctionner, ce CCI !


----------

